# Roof repair related to clicking sound in ceiling/walls?



## smittyruns (Jan 26, 2008)

I live in an apartment complex (built around 1990) on the top floor and I've recently had some roof repairs done due to having a couple of leaks through the ceiling. Ever since the roofers came to do the repairs, I get this terribly loud clicking sound in one of the walls in my bedroom and it may be the ceiling, hard to tell - the wall is not shared, there are no other units attached to that side of the wall. It's just loud and constant and very annoying. It typically happens during the latter half of the heater running and for about 5-10 minutes, and about 2 minutes after the heater shuts off, the clicking starts again and lasts for about 10 minutes. It's quite loud and happens very often - much louder and more constant than the clicking sounds that pipes make when hot water runs through (just to give you a better description of the sound). Does anyone have any idea if this can be fixed or what would need to be done to get it fixed? That way I can go talk to maintenance and explain what it might be caused by. Thanks!


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you have hot water heat or forced air with ducts in the ceiling?

Is there access to the area over the ceiling?


----------



## smittyruns (Jan 26, 2008)

It's a heat pump that generates the heat for my apartment. The air vents are on the walls, close to the ceiling. The thing that gets me is that the clicking just started about a week ago...and if its temperature related, then I dont understand why it didnt start earlier. It's about 40 degrees outside right now, and it's been that before and I didnt have any clicking then.

If there is access to the area over the ceiling, I cannot determine how to get to it from my apartment. There's no little attic door or anything in my apartment unit that would lead to it.

I just hope that something can be done about it, even if it just makes the clicking somewhat quiet. It drives me crazy at night when I try to go to bed.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I wouldnt think a roofing repair would have any effect on the heating system. 

However if the noise is only in the general area of the roof repair, it could be that the hammering of nails etc for the roof repair caused some debris to drop on the HVAC ducts and its rattling from vibration. 

If its an apartment, the access panel may be outside or in another unit. 
I would call the mgmt people and let them take care of it.


----------

